# SS Winchester



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

On December 2nd 1867 the steamship Winchester sank in heavy sea's off the southern coast of Sweden near Engelholm, the crew took to the boats one of which capsized containing among others my wifes G G Grandfather George Hoskins Moore, ships carpenter, all were lost.
I have been given the impossible task of finding a picture of said ship, i would also be interest in who the owner was, any info at all would be welcome. Regards Trevor, ex ships cat.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Trevor.

I thought The Times might have a bit more on this one but this is all I could find:

The Times, Wed, Dec 04, 1867
Ship News
London, Dec. 3.
By a telegram from Engelholm to Landskrona, the Winchester, for Copen-
hagen, had been stranded near Torekow.

The Times, Friday, Dec 06 
Ship News 
Liverpool, Dec. 5 
ENGELHOLM.- Copy of a telegram relating to the Winchester:- 
"Both engineers and boy, all firemen, and carpenter drowned. Monday 
noon, going on shore; lifeboat. Your son and remainder saved. Wea- 
ther moderating. Tuesday evening, hope to get her off." 

The Times, Saturday, Dec 07, 1867 
Ship News 
The Winchester lost nine of her crew. 


regards,
Martin

p.s. There was another Winchester, a Liverpool & Boston Packet, that was lost in 1854. The master was Captain Moore.


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

*Winchester*

Thanks a lot Martin, how did you get the information. Trevor


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Trevor.

That info came from The Times Digital Archive (1785-1985). I able to access it online via membership of a city library back in Australia. You might find a library or university near you has a similar arrangement.

regards,
Martin


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

There are Pics here of three Winchesters but dont know if they will be of what you need.
A try anyway
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/index4.html

Sorry if no use
joller6


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Those photos are not the right one. I think it unlikely that a photo will exist. The WINCHESTER had been completed by the Southampton shipbuilder Lungley only in about May 1867.

She was owned by the Southampton Steam Collier & Coal Company Ltd
Official Number 56131
635grt 432nrt 189.0 x 27.9 x 16.6 feet
screw 80nhp - iron hull


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

David, many thanks for the info mate, just goes to show that in the end theres always someone out there who has the information. Regards Trevor


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Trevor
I don't know if you have seen this or if it is relavent
http://archiver.rootsweb.ancestry.com/th/read/Mariners/2011-12/1323085737
Ray


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Very relevent mate thanks a lot........Trevor


----------

